

Why It's Okay to Steal Other People's Ideas - reder_c
http://www.creativebloq.com/creativity/why-its-okay-steal-other-peoples-ideas-81516508

======
ocdtrekkie
This is still my favorite demonstration of the concept and coverage of the
topic: [http://everythingisaremix.info/watch-the-
series/](http://everythingisaremix.info/watch-the-series/)

